# Hood Hinges



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

What is the correct color for the hood hinges on a 68 GTO?


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Pontiacdude said:


> What is the correct color for the hood hinges on a 68 GTO?


I believe they are a grey phosphate color, I had mine plated by Steve Gregori a couple years back. They are not supposed to be black.


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

Thanks. That is what I though also. I wonder how some of this new spray can paint that is supposed to look like bare or plated metal would work out? I have the entire front end off and it will be easy to do the hinges now. I also am thinking about sand blasting.


----------



## WillW23 (Oct 8, 2010)

I use the Eastwood's Zinc Phosphate or the Seymour Cast Blast, as they are both good quality and good looking paints.

Willie


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^ I agree, Eastwoods products are high quality. I've had excellent results with their products.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

I too have used aluma blast for my trans and bellhousing form eastwood and it came out great. The spray gray replicates bare steel and I have had great results. The zinc phosphate I have not used, but isn't that a more gold color? I know the Hood latch is supposed to be plated too and is not black.


----------



## WillW23 (Oct 8, 2010)

Zinc Phosphate is a dark grey, almost black. Suppose to be gun barrel color. Here is a link to the color Finishes ? HoodHingeRepair.com

Willie


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

They are phosphate black. Not gray in any way. The almost look charcoal


----------

